# list of 3 nitric acid + chemical suppliers close to toronto - hamilton ontario



## necromancer (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello All,
hope this helps, if you have any info on these companies to help others it would be super helpful.
mainly what the prerequisites are as a buyer.

i haven't done business with any of them & i am sure here in Ontario Canada you will have to jump through a bunch of hoops to buy some types of products.
but if you need to register a business name to get what you need it's an easy and cheap process.

2485 Milltower Court, Mississauga, Ontario Canada, L5N 5Z6
Telephone: 905-821-2995 Fax: 905-821-2660
email [email protected]
https://alphachem.ca/Chemical-List/
LINK to google maps https://www.google.com/maps/place/2...149bfe7edddedf7!8m2!3d43.597047!4d-79.7582666

Kencro Chemicals Ltd
2192 Wyecroft Rd, Oakville, ON L6L 6R1
Phone: (905) 827-4133
https://www.groupesomavrac.com/en/subsidiaries/kencro-chemicals/
see this URL for full product list
https://www.groupesomavrac.com/en/product-category/uba-en/all-products-uba/
LINK to google maps https://www.google.com/maps/place/2...df836dbc1c804f!8m2!3d43.4161183!4d-79.7267546


PVS Benson
1012 Gore Road, Freelton, Ontario, Canada L0R 1K0 (just north of Hamilton, 25 klicks or so)
https://bensonchemicals.ca/products/
LINK to google maps https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...7ef7b82a79d73d!8m2!3d43.4194193!4d-80.0677674


----------



## ptahX (Dec 14, 2021)

Nitric Acid - SEASTAR CHEMICALS I found this one on Vancouver Island BC as well. Even Stump remover seems to have been pulled out of the local stores to make poor man's nitric.


----------



## ptahX (Dec 14, 2021)

The above is from the Canadian Importers Database for Nitric Acid - might be a good starting point as well


----------



## Quiklearner (Dec 14, 2021)

I have done business with Alphachem in Mississauga. They are legit.


----------



## stoneware (Dec 16, 2021)

Alphachem accepts electronic Interact transfers.


----------



## seaslush (Dec 16, 2021)

I have a one third gallon of 38% free for the taking
getting out of the hobby
its worth the drive to Acton


----------



## Quiklearner (Dec 23, 2021)

I picked up 10kg of Ferrous Sulphate and 500g of Stannous Chloride from Alphachem yesterday. If anyone in the Toronto area would like some, message me.


----------



## lunker (Dec 31, 2021)

Quiklearner said:


> I picked up 10kg of Ferrous Sulphate and 500g of Stannous Chloride from Alphachem yesterday. If anyone in the Toronto area would like some, message me.


----------



## lunker (Dec 31, 2021)

I would be interested in some of both. I also have 100 kg of florospar. Soda ash and silica. Lots of assay crucibles and a lot of new lab glass if you need any. Bought a metallurgical lab at a auction and have more stuff than I can ever use. I’m located in Guelph Ontario.


----------



## nitrous (Apr 22, 2022)

quick question.... will alphachem accept walkin orders?
I thought they only deal with business accounts.
I'm looking for some nitric acid to produce some silver nitrate. 
I can make it, but would rather buy it if it's available.
Thanks
Doug


seaslush said:


> I have a one third gallon of 38% free for the taking
> getting out of the hobby
> its worth the drive to Acton


hey seaslush: were you referring to 38% nitric acid?
IF yes, (and you still have it) it would definitely worth the drive to Acton 
(yes, I remember the commercial  )


----------



## Edlin (Apr 28, 2022)

ptahX said:


> View attachment 47474
> 
> 
> The above is from the Canadian Importers Database for Nitric Acid - might be a good starting point as well


PPG won’t sell it to the public. I used to work there.


----------



## nitrous (Apr 30, 2022)

has anyone from the list successfully ordered from Alphachem in Toronto?


----------



## Quiklearner (Apr 30, 2022)

I have bought from them within the last 2 years. However, not HNO3. To my knowledge, they require an end user declaration to be filled out. Call them, they are very helpful.


----------



## Liquidau (May 2, 2022)

nitrous said:


> has anyone from the list successfully ordered from Alphachem in Toronto?


I’m a regular buyer from them. Nitric, hydrochloride, SMB, H2O2 (27%—-which doesn’t need a license, whereas the 30% does), and lots of other chemicals. They ship within a day, with a courier service that charges around $35. Talk to Crystal.


----------



## Quiklearner (May 3, 2022)

Yes, Crystal is very helpful.


----------



## nitrous (May 9, 2022)

Liquidau said:


> I’m a regular buyer from them. Nitric, hydrochloride, SMB, H2O2 (27%—-which doesn’t need a license, whereas the 30% does), and lots of other chemicals. They ship within a day, with a courier service that charges around $35. Talk to Crystal.


I'm guessing you have a business address. Do they have counter service?
Thanks For Replying.
Doug


----------



## Quiklearner (May 9, 2022)

They do not have a public storefront. You have to call them to place an order and they will answer any questions you have.

Edit: Or email them


----------



## nitrous (May 9, 2022)

Quiklearner said:


> They do not have a public storefront. You have to call them to place an order and they will answer any questions you have.
> 
> Edit: Or email them


I was intrigued by your comment "..I picked up 10kg Ferrous Sulfate... from them"


----------



## Quiklearner (May 10, 2022)

nitrous said:


> I was intrigued by your comment "..I picked up 10kg Ferrous Sulfate... from them"



Intrigued as in you would like some? I'll give it to you!!! I have more than I will likely ever use, so I would be happy to donate to your efforts.

I have family out in Grimsby and Stony Creek so I will likely be out that way in a few weeks!


----------



## nitrous (May 10, 2022)

Quiklearner said:


> Intrigued as in you would like some? I'll give it to you!!! I have more than I will likely ever use, so I would be happy to donate to your efforts.
> 
> I have family out in Grimsby and Stony Creek so I will likely be out that way in a few weeks!


intrigued insofar as you were able to “pick it up” 
but if you have some you could spare, I’d be grateful (to not have to make it!)
I live in Waterdown… not too far away!
nitrous2000 “@“ Gmail.com is a good way to connect.
thanks again,
doug


----------



## nitrous (May 12, 2022)

well, I suppose it would help to give the correct email. 

nitrous2022 "@" gmail.com

Sorry bout that


----------

